# My blog... lots of pictures



## tranceplant (Jun 5, 2008)

let me know what you think of the blog and the pictures... 

www.antoineinvancouver.co.nr

Merci


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2008)

You have some nice photos, however, I think too many on one long page.  Very slow and bandwidth intensive to load.  Perhaps look at links to individual galleries?  Maybe one or two sample pictures on the main page?


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 6, 2008)

tirediron said:


> You have some nice photos, however, I think too many on one long page.  Very slow and bandwidth intensive to load.  Perhaps look at links to individual galleries?  Maybe one or two sample pictures on the main page?



i agree with you it's a bit long to load. I will actually try to talk about it with my hosting company.  However I don't think posting links to a separate gallery would work well.  I like the fact where you can see the thumbnails on the first page and if you like it just click on it to enlarge and then you can just click on the picture to see the next picture in line.  

Remember the more clicks a person have to make on a website the more he will lose interest and will most likely leave your site.


----------

